
How Chatbots Can Help Your Small Business Stand Out - koslib
https://www.intelligems.eu/blog/how-chatbots-can-help-your-small-business-stand-out/
======
memburcar
If you found out you were speaking to a bot, would you feel betrayed by the
company - does it have an impact on your brand's reputation?

~~~
koslib
Actually, it's not that you'd be surprised or betrayed, as the company is
expected to clearly note that you'll be talking with an AI-agent and not a
human one

